# Question about fet with blasts



## Princess-Debbie (Aug 23, 2010)

Hello everyone

The clinic called today and told me that they would be taking five of our embies to blast stage with a view to doing the transfer on Sunday.  I just wondered if anyone else was doing fet or has done fet with blasts?  I am not sure how many they will transfer, I guess it depends on how many survive.  

Just looking for some positive stories as i think most people transfer younger embies.  

Thanks girls xx


----------



## E (Aug 30, 2010)

Hi princess-debbie,

I'd be curious to know the answer to your question too.

We are just starting FET with a single blasto after failed ICSI in December.  Got my 2nd scan tomorrow to check for ovulation, so I haven't had a date for FET yet.  I'm so scared the 1 blasto we have won't survive and would love to know more about the chances of blastos surviving.  I'm not holding much hope at the moment, but if we do get have some luck, I will let you know.

E


----------



## Princess-Debbie (Aug 23, 2010)

Good luck E, we were called today after the initial thaw and all five embros have survived so far so fingers crossed they can keep going  

Let me know when you are going to do your transfer when you know x


----------



## Princess-Debbie (Aug 23, 2010)

E just to let you know that the answer is that they transferred two - despite asking my age and me saying I was under 35 (just!!) xx


----------



## tor.t (Feb 10, 2009)

Fingers crossed for you all. How many days after the day 10 scan do they transfer blasts?  X


----------



## MAQUIB (Jul 5, 2010)

Hi
I'm having my blasts transferred today, which is day 5 after EC.
Maqui


----------



## Princess-Debbie (Aug 23, 2010)

Tor t I was way past day 10 as my lining took ages to thicken.  I had ET 6 days after starting the progesterone x


----------



## E (Aug 30, 2010)

Best of luck Princess Debbie    

Have FET booked in for Saturday morning and get THE call on friday afternoon, am so anxious already.

Positive vibes for us all  

E


----------



## Han2275 (Oct 3, 2010)

We have had all our treatment at Oxford which is high up on the list of success rates. I have just put our 5 day blast FET to bed  
Oxford try to get to blast stage as much as possible if you have a good number of fertilised eggs. We hasd just one put back as DP was 33 and we didn't want twins  
All the best to everyone on this thread


----------



## Princess-Debbie (Aug 23, 2010)

E- Good luck for the call tomorrow, i hope they don' leave you hanging around all day.  I think they usually try to ring in the morning!
Macqui - thinking of you today and hope the ET has gone well.  
Han what is your OTD?  How are you finding the 2WW??

    xx


----------



## MAQUIB (Jul 5, 2010)

Hi!
Two blasts on board, no frosties though!
Period pain today. Is it normal?
Thanks!
Maqui


----------



## macker1 (May 28, 2010)

hi girls just reading the thread thought id tell MAQuib i had ET on tuesday and had period pains that night and still have them im hoping its a good sign


----------



## macker1 (May 28, 2010)

hi girls just reading the thread thought id tell MAQuib i had ET on tuesday and had period pains that night and still have them im hoping its a good sign


----------



## MAQUIB (Jul 5, 2010)

Me too!


----------



## Princess-Debbie (Aug 23, 2010)

Me three


----------



## grovecottage (Aug 7, 2010)

Hi girls me 4!
Had day 3 fet yesterday, was praying for the embies to go to blysto but was suggested to go ahead with transfer with our embies that where frozen on day 3. so had 2 day 3's back, one 5 cell and one 6 cell..

and been having horrid period pains...   but praying for us all    

xx


----------

